# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Crer un bouton pour imprimer

## glucas59

Bonjour,

On m'a demand de crer un bouton (autre que celui d'InfoPath qui est dans la barre du haut) pour imprimer. Est-ce possible ?

----------


## virgul

Salut, 

Oui tout  fait il suffit de faire une toolbar personnalis avec un vnement li au code qui commandera ton impression.

Pour ce faire il suffit d'ajouter ce bout de xml dans le manifest.xsf a introduire dans la view que tu veux et juste aprs la balise <xsf:mainpane/>.



```

```


L'lment toolbar reprsente ta toolbar le xsf:menu n'est pas obligatoire mais te permet de faire des sous menu a l'infini.

Et pour le xsf:button c'est ton bouton. L'attribut name est le nom de l'vnement qu'il va lancer et caption est ce qui va tre affich comme sur le boutton. Attention il te faut toi mme crer ton vnement. La dclaratiion mde cette vnement est exactement la mme que pour un vnement bouton standard. Il te suffit donc de copier coller un de ces vent et de mettre a la place des deux nom de celui ci celui de ton bouton (name).

++

Thierry

----------

